# Apple TV nouvelle ancienne ou autre solution ?



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir tout le monde. Me rééquipant progressivement, n'ayant plus de graveur dvd, je pense m'équiper en DD multi ou Apple TV. Il me faut donc un bidule simple, à connecter sur ma TV LCD HDMI, me permettant

- de visualiser les films loués sur Itunes en VOD (sur un ordi un peu ras le bol ) 
- de visualiser les vidéos Youtube
- de visualiser les podcasts video que l'on a sur Itunes 

Et je m'interroge.

1° Soit je prends le nouveau modèle d'Apple TV soit l'ancien... Avec le DD tout de même... et compte tenu de l'irrégularité de ma connexion web, je m'interroge sur la possibilité d'avoir tout en 100% streaming franchement j'ai des doutes... par contre je me demande si on aura des mises à jour pour l'Apple TV1... ou si Apple ne vas pas nous forcer à passer à Atv2... (d'apres GeekInk il n'y aura pas de MAJ pour Airplay  ) Bref le choix entre la peste et le choléra... pas bon alors que j'attendais ça avec impatience et que je suis un gros consommateur de VOD via Itunes... 

2° soit autre solution... J'ai entendu parler (pas sur du nom) de XMBC ? Qu'est ce que c'est un DD multi ?

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## Dagui (12 Septembre 2010)

Salut,

déjà un conseil tout bête, vu que tu semble attiré par la nouvelle apple TV (et que tu es un gros consommateurs de la vod iTunes) : attends qu'elle soit sortie. Comme ça on en saura plus à propos du port mini usb qu'il y a en dessous du port HDMI. Et de 2, on verra si elle est jailbreakable comme l'ancienne ATV. Si c'est oui+ possibilité d'utilisation du port usb pour raccorder un disque dur externe ben n'hésite pas hein. Elle devrait être disponible début octobre.

C'est d'ailleurs exactement ce que j'attends de savoir avec impatience.

Sinon l'autre solution dont tu parles est XBMC. Je dirais que c'est une alternative à Front Row sur Mac. En mieux vu qu'il supporte beaucoup plus de formats. Je ne connais pas plus que ça donc, va faire un tour sur google, et fait également une recherche sur Plex qui a, à peu d'chose près, la même fonction.


----------



## fpoil (12 Septembre 2010)

MacOpen a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde. Me rééquipant progressivement, n'ayant plus de graveur dvd, je pense m'équiper en DD multi ou Apple TV. Il me faut donc un bidule simple, à connecter sur ma TV LCD HDMI, me permettant
> 
> - de visualiser les films loués sur Itunes en VOD (sur un ordi un peu ras le bol )
> - de visualiser les vidéos Youtube
> - de visualiser les podcasts video que l'on a sur Itunes



Ce sont des fonctions natives de deux modèles donc si tu t'en tiens là, les deux feront ton bonheur.

Airplay : clair jamais dispo sur l'atv 1ère génération, peut être en hack mais j'en doute.

Jailbreak atv 2nde génération : vaut voir et être prudent.

Xbmc : dispo sur une atv 1ere generation si hackée (permet la lecture de tous les formats non lisibles par iTunes et donc par l'atv en natif), et tout ordi équipe de Linux, osx, win


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2010)

merci pour ctte réponse rapide . Afin d'avoir à la fois les podcasts , youtube et la VOD via itunes je pense prendre la ATV2. Ainsi que cet appareil, pour enregistrer la TNT ainsi pour un budget raisonnable j'aurai tout ((j ai déja un DD ) 

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...i-TunerTNT-Usb-host-DVICO-2230-PASSERELLE.htm

Voila 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h32 ----------




Dagui a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> déjà un conseil tout bête, vu que tu semble attiré par la nouvelle apple TV (et que tu es un gros consommateurs de la vod iTunes) : attends qu'elle soit sortie. Comme ça on en saura plus à propos du port mini usb qu'il y a en dessous du port HDMI. Et de 2, on verra si elle est jailbreakable comme l'ancienne ATV. Si c'est oui+ possibilité d'utilisation du port usb pour raccorder un disque dur externe ben n'hésite pas hein. Elle devrait être disponible début octobre.



merci encore, bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (13 Septembre 2010)

XBMC c'est le pied, hésite pas à regarder 2-3 vidéo de ce media center sur youtube, en plus c'est paramétrable à 100%


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir et encore merci 

J'ai regardé Geek inc 80 et il y est fait référence à XBMC et Boxy ? (orthographe incertain) ce qui fait que l'ATV1 semble a priori plus intéressante que l'ATV2. De toute manière, je peux prendre une ATV1 à prix réduit et attendre ensuite l'ATV3 ou 4, je me fous un peu d'Airplay ( nom de mémoire). Sans DD j'ai du mal à comprendre l'intéret en fait d'une ATV... Et qd je vois qu'il faut entre 60 et 180 min pour télécharger un film sur mon MBP via Itunes avant de le visionner, je ne vois pas comment je pourrais le visionner en streaming, sauf à avoir une super connexion internet tres haut débit... :mouais:


----------



## fpoil (13 Septembre 2010)

Boxee: un fork d'xbmc ( comme plex, non installable sur atv par contre lui)  En gros, il y a la mere matrice, xbmc, open source pur et dur, multiplateforme, et ses rejetons, plus ou moins open source, plus ou moins multiplateforme, plus ou moins commerciaux...  Ahma, au jour d'aujourd'hui et si l'on est un minimum curieux, l'atv 1 est plus souple et plus avantageuse.   En location, sur l'atv, il me faut 20 30 s avant de pouvoir mater le film en streaming.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Merci encore. Quelle est ta connexion internet, quel est son débit, juste pour avoir une idée ?


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Septembre 2010)

Il me semble qu'avoir une connexion en wifi n soit aussi un minimum requis.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Livebox 2
Débit :	130 Mbit/s
Wifi b/g/n

Je n'y comprends rien mais bon ,)) copier coller de la partie admin de la LB2

Bonsoir.


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Septembre 2010)

C'est bon. A noter toutefois que la livebox semble être un mauvais routeur wifi n selon les tests.
Si ta livebox n'est pas trop éloigné de ton &#63743;TV ça devrait le faire. 


On en parle là : http://www.clubic.com/article-339980-1-routeurs-wi-fi-n-banc-essai-box.html


----------



## fpoil (14 Septembre 2010)

J'ai fait un speedtest rapide hier : tourne entre 13 et 15 Mb/s, relié en filaire par contre directement à une freebox.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

Bsr et encore merci. Si je peux connecter la livebox 2 a l Apple tv2 via cpl ça ira sinon , la livebox étant au rdc c est fichu.  Il me faudrait donc une Apple tv1


----------



## ssssteffff (17 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je me pose également la même question : Apple TV ancienne / nouvelle génération / rien du tout.

Il s'avère que je peux obtenir une Apple TV d'ancienne génération neuve pour 100 ou une de nouvelle génération pour 82.
La configuration actuelle de mes appareils mutimédia / réseau est la suivante :

une Neuf Box
un NAS branché en filaire sur la box
une PS3 connectée en WiFi
Mon objectif avec cette installation était de mettre tous mes fichiers multimédia sur le NAS et de les lire depuis la PS3 / MacBook / iPhone. Concernant la vidéo, cela pose quelque souci de débit (visiblement le débit entre le NAS et la PS3 est trop faiblard pour que cela se passe sans souci). Je pense que cela est principalement du à la Neuf Box (je n'avais pas de souci dans la même configuration sur une Freebox, avec un ordinateur à la place du NAS). La Neuf Box n'étant pas en 802.11n, je doute que le passage de la PS3 à l'Apple TV change quelque chose de se côté là.

L'Apple TV m'intéresse par son côté simple d'utilisation sans être dévoratrice de courant (et de bruit) comme la PS3. La première version m'intéresse par ses possibilités en terme de hack pour prendre en charge tous les formats, et donc de stockage intégré. La seconde version, bien que séduisante, ne me convainc pas principalement à cause du manque d'offre de streaming à l'instar de Netflix.

J'aurais donc voulu avoir quelques informations comme : est-ce que l'Apple TV sait se connecter à un NAS pour en streamer des vidéos ? (ça m'intéresse pas forcément dans l'immédiat à cause du débit, mais j'envisage un déménagement prochainement et la configuration du nouvel appart' pourrait changer la donne) Pensez-vous qu'avec l'équipement déjà en ma possession, l'Apple TV serait intéressante ? Est-il possible d'utiliser la sortie vidéo sur du HDMI, tout en conservant la partie audio sur les sorties analogiques ?

Merci pour vos réponses et vos conseils


----------



## j-j (17 Septembre 2010)

Avec AirPlay nous pourrons envoyer le contenus vidéo d'un iPhone sur l'Apple TV.
pourrons nous envoyer un film a partir de iTunes et le streamer sur un iPhone ou iPad ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

D' après le peu que j en ai compris l Apple TV2 est extrêmement fermée et sorti de l écosystème Apple point de salut. Je m interroge aussi sur les capacités concrètes du produit quand on n a pas une connexion web au top niveau car c est tout en streaming désormais . Par contre j ai cru comprendre aussi que iTunes 10 bridait l Apple tv 1 . Conclusion tout n est pas bon a prendre chez Apple .


----------



## Mac*Gyver (17 Septembre 2010)

xmbc ou plex qui tourne sur un mini dedié a ta tv (et que peux accesoires faire autre chose, server, etc...), c'est mon choix.

Sauf que les mini ont un prix enorme depuis leur derniere MAJ. Essaie d'en trouver un 'ancien' d'occase et ca sera parfait et surper flexible comme matos


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Septembre 2010)

:modo: iTunes 10 n'a en rien bridé mon &#63743;TV v1.


----------



## j-j (17 Septembre 2010)

etudiant69 a dit:


> :modo: iTunes 10 n'a en rien bridé mon &#63743;TV v1.



+1 aucun soucis de mon coté


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

Excellente nouvelle.

Je vais donc peut-être me laisser tenter par une Apple TV1

Je voudrais simplement savoir si j'installe xbmc  je vais quand même garder iTunes.

D'autre part je voudrais savoir si je pouvais stocker et enregistrer sans passer par un MacBook ni un ordinateur extérieur tous mes podcasts audio et vidéo sur le disque dur de l'Apple TV.

Merci 

A toutes fins utiles, je pense que c'était sympa de signaler que ce message a été intégralement dicté de puis Dragon sur iPhone trois GS. A plus


----------



## Orphanis (29 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je me permets de prendre le fil en route pour poser deux petites questions : 

- Est-ce que l'ancienne AppleTv permet de streamer, sans saccades, des mkv 1080p via Xbmc ?
- Pensez-vous qu'il sera possible d'installer (!) Xmbc sur la nouvelle AppleTv ? J'ai entendu dire que AirPlay etait ouvert aux développeurs, est-ce que cela voudrait dire que l'on pourra théoriquement streamer depuis son ipad des divx via des applications comme Vlc ? 

Cordialement


----------



## fpoil (29 Septembre 2010)

1) oui si ton infrastructure reseau le supporte et si tu as installé une carte broadcom crystal dans ton atv hackée, sans non ou peut etre avec des bitrates pas trop élevés.   2) seuls les devs d'xbmc te le diront. Les pistes : pour l'instant aucune version d'ios n'a son xbmc..., scott davilla un des gourous de la video de l'equipe de dev a laissé entendre que si cela se faisait ce n'est pas avant plusieurs longs mois...


----------



## Orphanis (30 Septembre 2010)

Merci


----------

